# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Een opgezwollen buik kun je voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

Een opgezwollen buik kun je voorkomen 

*Je broek of rok lijkt wel enkele maten te klein, je buik zwelt op als een ballon en je winderigheid werkt écht storend. Een opgezwollen buik of opgeblazen gevoel lijkt in de meeste gevallen eerder onschuldig, vervelend is het zéker. Maar liefst twintig procent, goed voor méér dan twee miljoen landgenoten, krijgt er regelmatig mee af te rekenen, vooral na het eten van hun warme maaltijd. Wat zijn de oorzaken van zo'n vervelend opgezwollen gevoel en wat kun je eraan doen om er definitief van verlost te raken?* 

Een opgezwollen buik en het ermee gepaard gaande opgeblazen gevoel hangt van verschillende factoren af. De voornaamste oorzaak maar moet in de eerste plaats bij een slechte spijsvertering worden gezocht. Werken maag en darmen onvoldoende, en zorgen ze voor een onvoldoende vertering van het voedsel, dan kun je last krijgen van zo'n opgezwollen buik. De druk in darmen en buik neemt dan gaandeweg toe. Je hebt constant een 'vol' gevoel'. Andere symptomen zijn misselijkheid, braken en pijn in je bovenbuik. Een opgeblazen gevoel kan ontstaan als gevolg van een uitgebreide maaltijd, maar dat is lang niet de enigste oorzaak. Een onvoldoende lediging van je maag, een lactose- intolerantie, een gluten allergie en coeliaki of het prikkelbare darmsyndroom kunnen even goed aan de basis liggen van dit vervelend en ongemakkelijk gevoel.

*Verstoorde darmflora*﻿﻿﻿

Een opgezwollen buik ontstaat meestal bij gisting in je darmen als gevolg van een slechte spijsvertering. Een verstoorde darmflora heeft verschillende oorzaken. Dat kan te maken hebben met je ouderdom, maar kan ook het gevolg zijn van angst, stress, het overmatig drinken van alcoholische dranken, roken, van een vette en onaangepaste voeding of van het langdurig gebruik van bepaalde geneesmiddelen. Daardoor ontstaan gassen in je darmen en dat veroorzaakt winderigheid en een opgezwollen buik, die ook kan wijzen op problemen met je lever en alvleesklier. Je kan het risico op het ontstaan van teveel darmgassen vermijden door:﻿

Trager te eten, te drinken of te vlug te praten tijdens de maaltijd.
Onoplosbare voedingsvezels en onverteerbare zetmeelproducten te mijden.
Frisdrank, bier, slagroom, allerlei soufflès en brood, voedingsstoffen die veel luicht bevatten, links te laten liggen.
Gasvorming voorkomen

Door gasvorming te vermijden maak je meteen ook komaf met je.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Nora

Gelukkig niet vaak last van.

----------


## witkop

elke dag last van,en al die tips heb ik al lang gebprobeerd

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Spijtig, toch beterschap. Je dokter vond dus ook geen oplossing...

----------


## witkop

Noppes
Die wist het ook niet,ik heb dit al jaren,ook elke dag diaree

----------


## gossie

[B]SOMS IS HET NIET TE VOORKOMEN, FRANCOIS580!!!!!!!!!

EN DAAROM ERGER IK ME WEL EENS JOU VERWIJZINGEN NAAR EEN EN OF ANDERE BLOG. EN IK VIND HET EEN VERKAPTE VORM VAN RECLAME!! NOG STEEDS DUS. JE HEBT MIJ DAAR NOG STEEDS NIET VAN GEDACHTEN VERANDERD??!! 

@Witkop heb je wel eens pure bosbessensap geprobeerd? Dit werd gebruikt voor Imodium in de handel kwam.

----------


## witkop

Yep,ook al geprobeerd,en toen kreeg ik uitslag over mijn hele lijf

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Gossie!

----------


## gossie

Niets te danken Francois580!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

@Gossie: Reageer je dan ook op het feit dat het ook hierkrioelt van de reclame. God zij dank, want zonder dat bestond een bijzonder waardevolle site als deze niet eens...

----------

